
Solve control challenges with JavaScript - sleavey
https://janismac.github.io/ControlChallenges/
======
pedalpete
Maybe it's just me, but I had no idea what the first task was until I closed
the modal. Then I could see the block moving and have some idea as to what I
was supposed to do. But still, not really. It isn't clear.

Maybe start by getting the user to build the block moving function. Better yet
rather than obscure 'moving blocks', try to map these to real-world functions
which would allow more people to understand what and why.

~~~
sleavey
The game was posted originally in the Engineering subreddit [1] so I guess
it's aimed at controls engineers.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/engineering/comments/4jwtzn/i_made_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/engineering/comments/4jwtzn/i_made_a_game_with_lots_of_little_control/)

